# How Much Difference is 2HP to 2.5 HP ??



## BillyBatson (Dec 10, 2011)

For all intents and purposes, how much of a power difference is a 2.0 HP Router to a 2.5 HP Router? 

Along those same lines, how about between 12 AMP and 14 AMP?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

The way the manufactureers play with the numbers probably not much if any IMHO.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's a small way of getting you to get more green bucks out of your billfold..it's a Tim Allen thing will all fall into the same trap....more power.....

===


CaptainMarvel said:


> For all intents and purposes, how much of a power difference is a 2.0 HP Router to a 2.5 HP Router?
> 
> Along those same lines, how about between 12 AMP and 14 AMP?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If both manufacturers lied equally it would be enough to be barely noticeable in some cases. If one lied more than the other it might be a little more pronounced.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Can not resist,depend on which half of the horse you got.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

If those numbers are from 2 actual routers, the manufacturer of the 2HP on has lied less! That's actually closer to reality than 2.5HP at 14A, but only a little. However both are more accurate than the 3 1/4HP ratings!

That assuming either one will actually run at those numbers!

In real life I doubt you can tell much of a difference, other things being equal.

John, that is funny!


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*hores power*

Hi John that horse of yours does it have a muscle chuck with 1/2 inch shaft. regards carl


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Semipro said:


> Can not resist,depend on which half of the horse you got.


Funniest Chicken I have ever seen, I wonder if it tastes like chicken?


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> Funniest Chicken I have ever seen, I wonder if it tastes like chicken?


I'm from the Netherlands - grew up on horse meat - does NOT taste like chicken - closer to venison.
Very funny picture !


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well that difference, if you can believe a manufacturer, 2 Hp=1492 watts vs 2.5Hp=1865 or a difference of 373 watts. Figured in amps, it's [email protected] 120 volts and a .85 PF = 14.6 amps vs 18.3 amps for 2.5 Hp. What does all that figure out to - a lot, if the Hp number are correct. Except many, if not most of the manufacturers are using a term that really isn't really defined by anything I've seen called 'Developed Horsepower' - or what that device could, under certain conditions _might possible make_ (and in my opinion, a fantasy number)


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have 2 relatively new Craftsman routers out of the 5 I have. I have the 12 amp #27683, and the 14 amp #27680, and there is a huge difference. I think the main difference may be in the feedback control of the 27680. I am not sure the 12 amp router has that type of speed control. The 14 amp router is noticeably heaver than the 12 amp router. On heavy cuts (3-1/4" bit) you can hear the feedback circuit working to increase the power to the router. We have been cutting MDF raised panels with a 3-1/4" full ogee bit with a backcutter in one pass with no problems at all.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry, gotta do it!


captainmarvel said:


> for all intents and purposes, how much of a power difference is a 2.0 hp router to a 2.5 hp router?


0.5 hp



captainmarvel said:


> Along those same lines, how about between 12 amp and 14 amp?


2 amp

now i feel better, held off most of the day. :dance3:


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

That crossed my mind as well, steve:lol:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

IC31 said:


> Well that difference, if you can believe a manufacturer, 2 Hp=1492 watts vs 2.5Hp=1865 or a difference of 373 watts. Figured in amps, it's [email protected] 120 volts and a .85 PF = 14.6 amps vs 18.3 amps for 2.5 Hp.


Already you know that one of the manufacturers is lying because you can't have a sustained draw of 18.3 amps on a 15 amp circuit. Couple that with the fact that you can run a 3.25-3.5 hp router on the same circuit with no problems and it becomes obvious how much they are lying.

If the manufacturer gives a watt rating, that is much more accurate. Then you can compare one to another reasonably well. The issue then becomes how efficiently one router uses that power compared to another.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dick, I think has the best answer.

Different models with different features will use the power more effectively.

1/2 Hp, in itself is not a noticeable difference.

Look at the total description/specifications of the two routers.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If the manufacturer gives a watt rating, that is much more accurate. Then you can compare one to another reasonably well. The issue then becomes how efficiently one router uses that power compared to another.


Which means it still doesn't really mean much as the watt rating is still input and as you said, Chuck, only gives a rough idea what the output power really is.

The pf(power factor) is something that is usually not take into account either and makes the amperage ratings even less meaningful than they already are. Since all router manufacturers I am aware of, rate input HP, not output HP, the amperage is just as good an indication of actual power as wattage.
Either can be misleading. Some "2HP" routers will out perform other 2HP router. Same with "3.25 HP" routers.

Quality of speed control circuits is a whole 'nuther consideration! Really complicates the equation considerably. 

Feedrate, bit quality/sharpness, type of wood/material being machined, moisture content of wood, and probably a few other things, will affect the perceived power.

Reliability, One's budget, Customer service available, accessories available, user comfort, ease of adjustment, intended use(table, handheld, etc) all *way* more important considerations than raw HP to me. Of course there are the "Tim the toolmanTaylors" out there, but *really...*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I must say this,,,I Have many routers and have run a test or two on them,,,1 1/4hp is just that 1 1/2hp is just that a 2 hp and 2 1/2 is about the same but a 3 1/4hp is a big jump in power,you can run a quick test also.....chuck up a 1/2" bit and cut a dado about 1/2" deep and 12" long,,,,at same feed speed....do the same with all the routers you have and use the same board (MDF) for all the cuts and set the speed at 1/2 max...I used a new bit for each pass,just to make it fair,,,,you will see the same as I did..if you want a true power house for a router the table ,,,the 3 1/4 or 3 1/2 hp is the way to go..I will say not all 3 1/4 HP are not the same...I will say the PC and the Freud did the best out of the 10 big routers...I tested...

==


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Semipro said:


> Can not resist,depend on which half of the horse you got.


I couldn't resist, either. The head and anus are very close each other. Maybe it doesn't taste to chicken... I wonder


----------

